# olympic dressage!



## georgiegirl (2 August 2012)

Sadly at work and have forgot to put the sky on record argh!

So I trust you lovely lot will give us a running commentry on how its all going for those of us who can't watch!

Go GB! Let's hope we can get the gold we have shown so much promise of getting!


----------



## camilla4 (2 August 2012)

Keep an eye on this:  http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/dressage-individual/phase=eqx001900/index.html

It was great for the eventing - updated immediately so it should keep you up to speed with what's going on!


----------



## Suziq77 (2 August 2012)

I'm hoping it's going to be on i-player but at the moment I can't see a 'coming soon' tab for it......

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video


----------



## Bustalot (2 August 2012)

At work also... was hoping they were ging to stream it through the BBC website was going to watch bits in between work, but can't see it on there yet. So maybe they aren't


----------



## abb123 (2 August 2012)

live here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w2zqr


----------



## PippiPony (2 August 2012)

Sat in My seat at Greenwich.  Stands are pretty full.  Go team GB


----------



## dressage_diva (2 August 2012)

Bustalot said:



			At work also... was hoping they were ging to stream it through the BBC website was going to watch bits in between work, but can't see it on there yet. So maybe they aren't 

Click to expand...

It's there now: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w2zqr


----------



## Bustalot (2 August 2012)

abb123 said:



			live here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w2zqr

Click to expand...

Fantastic thanks.... don't know why i couldn't find it  lol


----------



## Ludi-doodi (2 August 2012)

Showing it live on BBC online. Listening (watching) at work!  

Can anyone tell me what "Good" marks means??


----------



## dressage_diva (2 August 2012)

dressage_diva said:



			It's there now: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w2zqr

Click to expand...

Or if you want to watch it without MT: http://www.eurovisionsports.tv/london2012/index.html


----------



## Clarew22 (2 August 2012)

Whose is the "lucky" lady commentating with MT?


----------



## little_flea (2 August 2012)

I'm at work so watching without sounds - SURELY they don't have friggin' Mike Tucker commenting on the pure dressage??

I'm the luckiest girl - had tickets for the cross country day, and dressage tomorrow, can't wait


----------



## Bills (2 August 2012)

What time is Carl and Laura on today?


----------



## Polotash (2 August 2012)

Taken from BD website:

Times:

Thursday
Carl Hester/Uthopia - 11.54
Laura Bechtolsheimer/Mistral Hojris - 15.11 (second last of the day)

Friday
Richard Davison/Artemis (Ind) - 12.15
Charlotte Dujardin/Valegro - 14.10 (last in the penultimate group).


----------



## Kat (2 August 2012)

Is it on red button?


----------



## millimoo (2 August 2012)

Judy Harvey is keeping the dialogue going so M Tucker not getting much of a word in at the mo....


----------



## Dowjones (2 August 2012)

It is on red button


----------



## little_flea (2 August 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w2zqr


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2012)

Blummin Sky box!  On the eventing SJ it didn't work on that channel, now its sticking on the one for the dressage!  Wonder if its the feed from Greenwich or just higher powers trying to tell me to go out and do something!!


----------



## PoppyAnderson (2 August 2012)

Judy Harvey doing an ace commentating job. First German rider just finished. Great test but slightly conservative in places cos horse is very hot. Carl on in about 30 mins. The others have been ok (like I could do it better!!) but all quite safe and a few mistakes made.


----------



## dressage_diva (2 August 2012)

PoppyAnderson said:



			Judy Harvey doing an ace commentating job.
		
Click to expand...

Agree


----------



## claire_p2001 (2 August 2012)

What sort of score are we expecting Carl to get?


----------



## PoppyAnderson (2 August 2012)

claire_p2001 said:



			What sort of score are we expecting Carl to get?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure but it had better be a winning one!


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2012)

I just can't get excited watching pure dressage.  It just looks a bit like the result of gadgets and a bit un natural.


----------



## TwoStroke (2 August 2012)

That spanish horse's feet were horrid


----------



## Wheels (2 August 2012)

Good luck to team gb, really hoping they do well


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (2 August 2012)

Good luck to Carl and Uthopia


----------



## PoppyAnderson (2 August 2012)

Carl going great guns so far. <holds breath>


----------



## PoppyAnderson (2 August 2012)

Horse just slipped in a flying change at the wrong moment. Concentrate man FGS.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (2 August 2012)

77.72% for Carl.


----------



## zefragile (2 August 2012)

Thought that mark was a tad harsh but what do I know! I think maybe we're so used to seeing 80%+ scores now.


----------



## pootleperkin (2 August 2012)

Lovely to see such a relaxed horse!! Great ride by Carl. 

Love that Judy Harvey is commentating - I should learn something, rather than listening to Mike wittering all the time


----------



## Worried1 (2 August 2012)

Haven't seen test... Was hoping for 80+ but still 6% ahead!


----------



## millitiger (2 August 2012)

Who is the judge at F?

Quite a distance behind the markings for Carl but one of the higher scoring judges for the other riders so wonder what he/she saw that they didn't like.


----------



## Suziq77 (2 August 2012)

Love MT saying 'there's Charlotte, a pupil at Carl's yard' - well technically yes but a little more than that


----------



## zefragile (2 August 2012)

That's nearly a 5% range in Carl's score- 75 odd to 80 odd.


----------



## little_flea (2 August 2012)

Absolutely class act from Carl, how exciting!!


----------



## Tempi (2 August 2012)

I thought it was a very 'safe' test, I think Uthopia and Carl both have a lot more to show which reflected in the mark.  But then I guess safe is going to get the marks, just not the bigger ones.  

Dont get me wrong, still amazing to watch and hes way in the lead at the moment which is great.  Hopefully Laura can pull a big score out of the bag later.


----------



## PorkChop (2 August 2012)

Well done Carl  I could watch him ride all day long, such harmony, shame about the blip in the extended canter, but just effortless 

Judy Harvey's commentary is lovely, and she is keeping Mike under control


----------



## KatB (2 August 2012)

What a fantastic first test for the team. I think we will see more and more from them as they get more mileage throughout the event... but Uthopia looked so relaxed and so correct, lovely to see


----------



## TwoStroke (2 August 2012)

WTF? Chicken from Tesco?? What has that to do with dressage?

Or was that just my computer? lol


----------



## PoppyAnderson (2 August 2012)

Carl came out looking underwhelmed to me. Pleased but not elated. Maybe due to the mishap but I wanted to see him delighted but it was a more measured reaction. Hope he really is chuffed to bits though, as he did a magnificent job.


----------



## angelish (2 August 2012)

isn't santana lovely and how brave is he to halfpass etc into his blind side


----------



## little_flea (2 August 2012)

Minna Telde for Sweden... should do well enough but no medal contender...


----------



## little_flea (2 August 2012)

angelish said:



			isn't santana lovely and how brave is he to halfpass etc into his blind side 

Click to expand...

He is lovely, comes across such a kind horse.


----------



## Marydoll (2 August 2012)

Just got back in can anyone tell me who is in the lead and who's still to go for team GB please


----------



## criso (2 August 2012)

little_flea said:



			He is lovely, comes across such a kind horse.
		
Click to expand...

As a non dressage person, he looked like a lovely stamp of horse.  Shame about the mishaps.


----------



## jenbleep (2 August 2012)

marydoll said:



			Just got back in can anyone tell me who is in the lead and who's still to go for team GB please
		
Click to expand...

Carl Hester is in the lead on 77.720 and Laura is still to go for today - Richard and Charlotte tomorrow


----------



## zefragile (2 August 2012)

*Scores/running order/times here*


----------



## Marydoll (2 August 2012)

Thank you, lowish mark for Carl is it not, wish od seen the test as i love to see him ride


----------



## jenbleep (2 August 2012)

zefragile said:



*Scores/running order/times here*

Click to expand...

LOL I've got this on refresh all day


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (2 August 2012)

marydoll said:



			Just got back in can anyone tell me who is in the lead and who's still to go for team GB please
		
Click to expand...

Only 9 have gone so far and Carl is in the lead. Anky is up next and Laura is at 3 ish


----------



## Marydoll (2 August 2012)

Thanks for the link to the running times


----------



## angelish (2 August 2012)

marydoll said:



			Just got back in can anyone tell me who is in the lead and who's still to go for team GB please
		
Click to expand...

mr carl hester is in the lead on 77.720%  

laura goes this afternoon at about 3.10 and the rest of GB riders are not on until tomorrow 


leader board looks like this 

HESTER C	UTHOPIA	77.720	

VAN OLST A	CLEARWATER	71.322	

BALKENHOL A	DABLINO	70.973	

EBELING J	RAFALCA	70.243	

MARTIN DOCKX JM	GRANDIOSO 	69.043	

BROOKS J	D' NIRO	68.526	

OATLEY K	CLIVE 	68.222	

TELDE M	SANTANA	65.213	

RAHMOUNI Y	FLORESCO	64.453	

team standings with a very long way to go yet are 

GB  

denmark

united states 

spain

canada 

astrailia 

sweden


----------



## measles (2 August 2012)

Thanks for the updates as at work and unable to watch


----------



## Quadro (2 August 2012)

Measles ill text you GB updates as im watchig it with mummy Quadro  
Q


----------



## angelish (2 August 2012)

anky's just done a nice test 

maybe a little "quiet"  with a few little mistakes and has gone into 2nd place with  
73.480

pleased i'm finished work there has been a few dodgy hair cuts this morning and don't know how many speeding tickets i may have got trying to get back in time to watch carl


----------



## Amymay (2 August 2012)

Oh, lovely floppy ears.


----------



## PippiPony (2 August 2012)

Calmest test I've seen from ably.  But flat in canter. Loved diva royal. Beautiful horse.


----------



## vallin (2 August 2012)

This horse and rider make such a lovely combination, I really hope I look that good at 71!


----------



## MillionDollar (2 August 2012)

Tempi said:



			I thought it was a very 'safe' test, I think Uthopia and Carl both have a lot more to show which reflected in the mark.  But then I guess safe is going to get the marks, just not the bigger ones.  

Dont get me wrong, still amazing to watch and hes way in the lead at the moment which is great.  Hopefully Laura can pull a big score out of the bag later.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree! Looked like he was playing safe, the extensions didn't look like they did at the Europeans. Still a fab job though, just a little disappointing (for me) that it wasn't an 80%+ test.

I don't think Carl will be riding him at a show again though. Pretty sure both Valegro and Uthopia are either sold already or will be very shortly


----------



## Amymay (2 August 2012)

The guy from Japan is 71!!!!!


----------



## aimsymc (2 August 2012)

The japaneese guy is awsome for 71!!


----------



## jenbleep (2 August 2012)

aimsymc said:



			The japaneese guy is awsome for 71!!
		
Click to expand...

Wow I wish to be still riding at 71!!!


----------



## Hollycatt (2 August 2012)

amymay said:



			The guy from Japan is 71!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I wondered if it was the 71 year old as he didn't look it.  I am a spring chicken - watch out olympics 2044


----------



## pootleperkin (2 August 2012)

It's just wows to me to see a British rider at the top of the leader board in the dressage in the Olympic games - fantastic and I hope it stays that way! If we had said this would happen even 4 years ago, even with Laura doing so well, I still think we would think we were dreaming


----------



## Talented Mare (2 August 2012)

eeekkk go  GB its going to be tough for the Germans to get on top of us.... we have the best 3 team riders currentley and my bets are on Team GB for the first time ever.... 

Team GB and then either Germany or the dutch to get the lower medals!!!


----------



## Firewell (2 August 2012)

It's a shame Carl didn't get a WOW 80% score but it's a solid anchor score. It will be beaten I am sure but it sets us up in good stead and it is the first day... He may just have been wanting to get off on the right foot and settle his horse.
Its a good start, well done Carl just can't wait to see what the others pull out of the bag! I am SO excited about our dressage team!


----------



## Perfect_Pirouette (2 August 2012)

Pointless post but I have just found out I can view the live screening at work,wooohoo.

Didn't know that this morning so missed carl's test 

Hoping to see Laura's though


----------



## criso (2 August 2012)

Coping with the rain well


----------



## aimsymc (2 August 2012)

Really sad but I love to see when the riders are delighted with there horses!!


----------



## angelish (2 August 2012)

unlucky in the rain bless her 

does anyone think they are all playing a little safe because all 3 scores will count and there isn't a drop score ?


----------



## aimsymc (2 August 2012)

That rain is serious!!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (2 August 2012)

Feeling very sorry for Anna Kasprzak and Donnperignon in that downpour, looks utterly grim!


----------



## angelish (2 August 2012)

aimsymc said:



			That rain is serious!!
		
Click to expand...

isn't it  

the crowd are making an awful lot of noise too


----------



## kirstyl (2 August 2012)

Poor girl with this rain! Hope they have good drying facilities!


----------



## Talented Mare (2 August 2012)

just dawned on me that totilas isnt there... i knew he wasnt going to be but im actually quite gutted!! good for Team GB though ...


----------



## zefragile (2 August 2012)

I think this pair is a great example of a top horse going to another rider and forming a wonderful partnership, they are quality, very harmonious.


----------



## vallin (2 August 2012)

Wonderful test in very testing conditions!


----------



## TwoStroke (2 August 2012)

What a test, love that horse


----------



## PoppyAnderson (2 August 2012)

But it was a wow test. Gorgeous horse, gorgeous rider and fabulous test. Thought she was going to pip Carl then. Poor riders in that rain!


----------



## aimsymc (2 August 2012)

Will they keep goin in this rain??


----------



## ArcticFox (2 August 2012)

oh no for the canadians


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (2 August 2012)

poor Canadian rider, he looks gutted


----------



## Marydoll (2 August 2012)

Aw no shame for the canadians, that was not a happy horse


----------



## vallin (2 August 2012)

Such a shame for the Canadian rider


----------



## Firewell (2 August 2012)

Oh no what happened to the canadian! I cant watch it xx


----------



## little_flea (2 August 2012)

Only saw the last bit and no sound, what happened, was the Canadian horse spooked by thunder or by the raincoats or something?? Must be devastating...


----------



## Amymay (2 August 2012)

Oooo such a shame.  Horse very, very upset.

Just seemed to get very upset and spooky by the surroundings LF.


----------



## vallin (2 August 2012)

Is anyone else really irritated y the fact that this horses' browband is wonky?!


----------



## criso (2 August 2012)

The rain had stopped by then.  Just came into the corner and spooked and span.


----------



## humblepie (2 August 2012)

Felt so sorry for him, the Candian grooms looked so upset.


----------



## aimsymc (2 August 2012)

What happened? Trust something to happen when im at the lol!! Lol


----------



## jenbleep (2 August 2012)

I can't watch at work, does anyone know if it's on iplayer later or can I re-watch the 'live' stream?


----------



## criso (2 August 2012)

What's the thinking behind 3 riders in a team rather than 4 and a  discard score like the other events.


----------



## Marydoll (2 August 2012)

Well done that rider, seriously spooked upset horse and he sat its nervy exit very well


----------



## PippiPony (2 August 2012)

No thunder here.  Canadian possibly spooked by camera in the corner.

Sunny again now.


----------



## PippiPony (2 August 2012)

Aussie horse is nice.


----------



## little_flea (2 August 2012)

criso said:



			What's the thinking behind 3 riders in a team rather than 4 and a  discard score like the other events.
		
Click to expand...

I've wondered this too!

And Minna Telde said it was the clicking of the cameras that scared Santana - perhaps the canadian horse as well? Obviously perhaps worse for Santana as he only has one eye but still...


----------



## vallin (2 August 2012)

Loving the crash hat comments 'If you put a crash hat on people think you're a young or junior rider, best reason as far as I'm concerned'


----------



## LizzieJ (2 August 2012)

And 'it's not about the safety, it's just that it's more comfortable'...


----------



## dressage_diva (2 August 2012)

jenbleep said:



			I can't watch at work, does anyone know if it's on iplayer later or can I re-watch the 'live' stream?
		
Click to expand...

Yes you can. The BBC have a 'catch up' service on their website where you can rewatch the live streams later that day.  I know when I caught up on the swimming there were chapter markings separating the different events, so they might even do chapters to separate the first round riders and the second round riders.


----------



## Amymay (2 August 2012)

I'm watching it live on the BBC website DD


----------



## vallin (2 August 2012)

LizzieJ said:



			And 'it's not about the safety, it's just that it's more comfortable'...
		
Click to expand...

Quite! lol. Though having said that, actually that sort of reason is far more likely to get people wearing them that the safety one. lol.


----------



## jenbleep (2 August 2012)

dressage_diva said:



			Yes you can. The BBC have a 'catch up' service on their website where you can rewatch the live streams later that day.  I know when I caught up on the swimming there were chapter markings separating the different events, so they might even do chapters to separate the first round riders and the second round riders.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant thank you!  I would to hear the commentary and I can't when I'm at work


----------



## PippiPony (2 August 2012)

What a shame the Canadian team is eliminated.  Other two will ride as individuals


----------



## Amymay (2 August 2012)

Happy, happy horse.


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (2 August 2012)

How pretty is the Brazilian riding now?! Not horse related I know


----------



## vallin (2 August 2012)

floppy ears!


----------



## Amymay (2 August 2012)

Hedgewitch13 said:



			How pretty is the Brazilian riding now?! Not horse related I know 

Click to expand...

The horse is very attractive too


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (2 August 2012)

He's a lovely chunky monkey


----------



## Dowjones (2 August 2012)

You dont see a lot of Lusos do you?


----------



## Amymay (2 August 2012)

Paint it Black!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## criso (2 August 2012)

Notice commentators are trying really hard not to say that they are checking for blood in the mouth.  Keep saying they are checking the bit and one vague reference to welfare.


----------



## rowy (2 August 2012)

Painted black is stunning! I love his browband too! So sparkly


----------



## aimsymc (2 August 2012)

Paint it black is beautiful!!


----------



## jenbleep (2 August 2012)

Ohhh isn't he lovely


----------



## Firewell (2 August 2012)

I'm nervous for Laura!!


----------



## PorkChop (2 August 2012)

She did a lovely job on Painted Black, who I would imagine would not be the easiest of rides, what a lovely rider


----------



## jenbleep (2 August 2012)

Laura's photo on the Olympic website looks scary!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (2 August 2012)

criso said:



			Notice commentators are trying really hard not to say that they are checking for blood in the mouth.  Keep saying they are checking the bit and one vague reference to welfare.
		
Click to expand...

I thought thats what they do, check that the bit is dressage legal, (they do it eventing too after the dressage) Im sure the judge has to spot the blood for a horse to be eliminated.


----------



## Talented Mare (2 August 2012)

jenbleep said:



			Laura's photo on the Olympic website looks scary! 

Click to expand...

haha yup - its the eyes!!! 
alot of the pics of the athletes are quite cringe worthy--- MUGSHOTS!!


----------



## Jo C (2 August 2012)

Getting nervous for Laura now - go Laura!!!


----------



## jenbleep (2 August 2012)

Talented Mare said:



			haha yup - its the eyes!!! 
alot of the pics of the athletes are quite cringe worthy--- MUGSHOTS!!
		
Click to expand...

Some are really quite bad aren't they? I haven't checked Andy Murrays yet but I can only imagine!


----------



## Firewell (2 August 2012)

Go Laura!!!!


----------



## Bills (2 August 2012)

Let us know how she gets on pls guys


----------



## Amymay (2 August 2012)

Here we go..............


----------



## jenbleep (2 August 2012)

amymay said:



			Here we go..............
		
Click to expand...

Eek feeling nervous for her! Go Laura!


----------



## criso (2 August 2012)

Holidays_are_coming said:



			I thought thats what they do, check that the bit is dressage legal, (they do it eventing too after the dressage) Im sure the judge has to spot the blood for a horse to be eliminated.
		
Click to expand...

Someone on the thread earlier mentioned that's  what they are doing.  So they are just checking the bit is legal?


----------



## PoppyAnderson (2 August 2012)

A safe extended trot. Come on Laura B.


----------



## Jo C (2 August 2012)

Good half passes


----------



## jenbleep (2 August 2012)

Can someone answer me this: why is Richard Davison competing individually but not in the GB team?

I am not a dressage nut so apologies if this is a really dim question 

I thought he was in the team but Olympic website only showing the three riders


----------



## PoppyAnderson (2 August 2012)

Going great guns. Fab piaffe.


----------



## Jo C (2 August 2012)

Lovely piaffe


----------



## PoppyAnderson (2 August 2012)

Just made same mistake as Carl :-(


----------



## Jo C (2 August 2012)

Shame about the extended canter, lovely one time changes


----------



## Amymay (2 August 2012)

Wonderful!


----------



## zefragile (2 August 2012)

jenbleep said:



			Can someone answer me this: why is Richard Davison competing individually but not in the GB team?

I am not a dressage nut so apologies if this is a really dim question 

I thought he was in the team but Olympic website only showing the three riders
		
Click to expand...

Only 3 riders on the team, no drop scores! So any nations with 4 riders have the 4th as an individual.


----------



## jenbleep (2 August 2012)

Fabulous score!!!!

Look how far out in front we are


----------



## PoppyAnderson (2 August 2012)

76.839%


----------



## Super_Kat (2 August 2012)

What is the score?!


----------



## jenbleep (2 August 2012)

zefragile said:



			Only 3 riders on the team, no drop scores! So any nations with 4 riders have the 4th as an individual.
		
Click to expand...

Ah I see, so all three score count. Who decides who competes individually?

This is all really interesting


----------



## jenbleep (2 August 2012)

Super_Kat said:



			What is the score?!
		
Click to expand...

76.839%


----------



## Bills (2 August 2012)

Good on you Laura and Alf


----------



## Bills (2 August 2012)

So we are winning then, at the mo I mean?


----------



## aimsymc (2 August 2012)

Loving this dutch horse!!


----------



## Perfect_Pirouette (2 August 2012)

Beautiful, fluid test 

Is Carl still leading?


----------



## zefragile (2 August 2012)

jenbleep said:



			Ah I see, so all three score count. Who decides who competes individually?

This is all really interesting 

Click to expand...

I guess the combinations that have been consistently scoring the highest in the run-up get the team spots as as it's more important to have the high scorers getting team scores.


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2012)

Really great mark from both our riders.  I haven't seen her since her battles with Tortillas in the WEGs, but it didn't look quite as perfect as he did then??  Is our third rider as good - dressage not really my think?


----------



## zefragile (2 August 2012)

Bills said:



			So we are winning then, at the mo I mean?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but Germany and the Netherlands have only had 1 team rider go each, and there's still the grand prix special after all the horses have done the grand prix. So a long way to go!


----------



## aimsymc (2 August 2012)

Yeah by quite a way!! Not sure how many Germans have been tho?


----------



## zefragile (2 August 2012)

aimsymc said:



			Yeah by quite a way!! Not sure how many Germans have been tho?
		
Click to expand...

Only 1 counting score, Dablino is the individual.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (2 August 2012)

SummerxStarsx said:



			Beautiful, fluid test 

Is Carl still leading?
		
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## dressage_diva (2 August 2012)

Honey08 said:



			Really great mark from both our riders.  I haven't seen her since her battles with Tortillas in the WEGs, but it didn't look quite as perfect as he did then??  Is our third rider as good - dressage not really my think?
		
Click to expand...

Our 3rd team rider (Charlotte Dujardin) might do even better than both Carl and Laura


----------



## zefragile (2 August 2012)

Big spread of scores for Laura B:
K 73.936%
M 80.213%


----------



## Talented Mare (2 August 2012)

dressage_diva said:



			Our 3rd team rider (Charlotte Dujardin) might do even better than both Carl and Laura 

Click to expand...

The third is our secret weapon- very likley to do really welll / fingers crossed


----------



## Firewell (2 August 2012)

Cries with happiness, GB in Gold with two riders in Gold and Silver. We couldn't have finished the first day in a better place!
I know there is still a way to go but did we ever think we would see the day when our riders were top of the score board.
C'mon GB!!! You have the world at your feet! Keep your cool and we can do it!


----------



## dressage_diva (2 August 2012)

Talented Mare said:



			The third is our secret weapon- very likley to do really welll / fingers crossed 

Click to expand...

I didn't want to tempt fate by saying she *will* do well


----------



## Bills (2 August 2012)

zefragile said:



			Yes, but Germany and the Netherlands have only had 1 team rider go each, and there's still the grand prix special after all the horses have done the grand prix. So a long way to go!
		
Click to expand...

Great thanks for the update 

Can't get on any of the websites at work so im relying on this thread to keep me up to date.


----------



## meardsall_millie (2 August 2012)

Numpty question alert from an Eventer - what is included in the Team score - just the GP or the GPS as well? When will we know the result?!


----------



## camilla4 (2 August 2012)

The top 7 teams and top 11 individuals from GP do the GPS - scores are added for team placings.


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2012)

Talented Mare said:



			The third is our secret weapon- very likley to do really welll / fingers crossed 

Click to expand...

Bless her, no pressure then!


----------



## itroteverywhere (2 August 2012)

Just got home from work and rushed on the computer hoping i could find it on iplayer but can't  am i just being a numpty or are they not covering it??


----------



## Emilieu (2 August 2012)

Love these threads - away visiting relatives today so have missed the whole thing - you lot are lifesavers  x


----------



## lex2501 (2 August 2012)

Just on the train home - wow! Goosebump inducing stuff  Very proud to be British on a day when the British really were stand out! The German mare diva royal was seriously special too though. Being on Charlotte!


----------



## lannerch (2 August 2012)

Parcival will be our big threat but Charlotte will beat him if the others don't go team gb


----------



## Kokopelli (2 August 2012)

So chuffed for team GB today!! They look bloody fantastic and so excited as I'm going to Grenwich tomorrow, love charlotte and Valegro!


----------



## DAHH (2 August 2012)

Just back from a brilliant day at Greenwich! A great venue. 

For me the stand out performance was Carl, he was way ahead of the field in every sense and deserves to be leading. What a horse!


----------



## PorkChop (3 August 2012)

Who's watching today, very excited about seeing Charlotte's test later


----------



## Farma (3 August 2012)

LJR said:



			Who's watching today, very excited about seeing Charlotte's test later 

Click to expand...

I am counting down to Charlottes test, cant wait to see it!


----------



## jenbleep (3 August 2012)

Farma said:



			I am counting down to Charlottes test, cant wait to see it!
		
Click to expand...

What time? I can't seem to find it on the London 2012 website this morning 

I have a half day so will be looking forward to watching some sport later


----------



## Quadro (3 August 2012)

What time does it start? I can't see it on iplayer yet?
Q


----------



## Farma (3 August 2012)

jenbleep said:



			What time? I can't seem to find it on the London 2012 website this morning 

I have a half day so will be looking forward to watching some sport later 

Click to expand...

14:10


----------



## PorkChop (3 August 2012)

jenbleep said:



			What time? I can't seem to find it on the London 2012 website this morning 

I have a half day so will be looking forward to watching some sport later 

Click to expand...

Richard's test at 12.15 and Charlotte's test at 2.10


----------



## PorkChop (3 August 2012)

Quadro said:



			What time does it start? I can't see it on iplayer yet?
Q
		
Click to expand...

Has started online for me ....


----------



## vallin (3 August 2012)

Quadro said:



			What time does it start? I can't see it on iplayer yet?
Q
		
Click to expand...

11 I think  ETS, just com up on red button for me 

First horse looking a bit sprightly!


----------



## PippiPony (3 August 2012)

Edward Gal will do a good test.  And don't rule out Helen L from Germany, she had some tremendous results earlier this year.
Plus Stephen Peters and Ravel for USA.
It's not a forgone conclusion.


----------



## criso (3 August 2012)

For those not watching

http://london2012.bbc.co.uk/equestrian/event/dressage-individual/index.html


----------



## jenbleep (3 August 2012)

LJR said:



			Richard's test at 12.15 and Charlotte's test at 2.10 

Click to expand...

Thanks guys! I finish at 1 so will be able to watch Charlotte's at least  I'm actually looking forward to the commentary, I could learn a thing or two!


----------



## vallin (3 August 2012)

I'm really enjoying this explanation of the test  and lol at 'it should be walking as though it's walking back to the stables hungry for a meal'


----------



## zefragile (3 August 2012)

This horse, Calecto, has scored over 80% in the US... it's a beautiful horse but I'll be surprised to see it be a top scorer today.


----------



## Quadro (3 August 2012)

Cant get it on the red button but now have it online  Thank you
Q


----------



## Quadro (3 August 2012)

JH's commentary is in a different league to MT's (thankfully  )
Q


----------



## vallin (3 August 2012)

Quadro said:



			JH's commentary is in a different league to MT's (thankfully  )
Q
		
Click to expand...

They actually work quite well together, were bouncing off each other yesterday


----------



## Amymay (3 August 2012)

Totally beautiful horse.


----------



## Amymay (3 August 2012)

Yep, liked that test.


----------



## PorkChop (3 August 2012)

Really like Judy Harvey's commentary, she balances out MT


----------



## zefragile (3 August 2012)

Judges agree with you, amymay  really smart horse.


----------



## Amymay (3 August 2012)

LJR said:



			Really like Judy Harvey's commentary, she balances out MT 

Click to expand...

She's great isn't she??


----------



## dressage_diva (3 August 2012)

Can anyone else hear Mike Tucker talking about headsets?!


----------



## Quadro (3 August 2012)

LJR said:



			Really like Judy Harvey's commentary, she balances out MT 

Click to expand...

Agreed 100%!! She is really informative with a good balance for the horsey and non horsey audiences
Q


----------



## criso (3 August 2012)

dressage_diva said:



			Can anyone else hear Mike Tucker talking about headsets?!
		
Click to expand...

Yes I think the whole nation knows about MT's headset


----------



## Amymay (3 August 2012)

Seems to be some tough marking going on.


----------



## zefragile (3 August 2012)

The marking was tough yesterday so it will be better for the Brits if they are just as tough today


----------



## PorkChop (3 August 2012)

zefragile said:



			The marking was tough yesterday so it will be better for the Brits if they are just as tough today 

Click to expand...

Totally agree, ultimately it matters not _what_ the marks are as long as they are consistent.


----------



## rara007 (3 August 2012)

He (or she) is a bit of a heffer


----------



## Bills (3 August 2012)

Carl and Laura still in 1st and 2nd place at the mo?


----------



## Dowjones (3 August 2012)

You are correct Bills.


----------



## Bills (3 August 2012)

Dowjones said:



			You are correct Bills. 

Click to expand...


Whoo! Thanks for the update 

Can't watch it at work or get on any of the websites for updates so I keep checking back here every 5 mins. Hope they dont block this too or i'll be lost!


----------



## PorkChop (3 August 2012)

Looking forward to Edward Gal's test, up next.


----------



## PorkChop (3 August 2012)

Loved the sparkles in the last rider's hair  and serious bling.


----------



## vallin (3 August 2012)

Oooo, EG, let's see how this goes!


----------



## aimsymc (3 August 2012)

Hope this is a good one for EG!!


----------



## Dowjones (3 August 2012)

Great piaffe!


----------



## vallin (3 August 2012)

Dowjones said:



			Great piaffe!
		
Click to expand...

Really tight through the neck though


----------



## vallin (3 August 2012)

Nicer second time round


----------



## Talented Mare (3 August 2012)

keep coming with the comments  im sat here at work in uber anticipation... not getting any work done ofcourse..


----------



## DarkHorseB (3 August 2012)

Are they updating the scores anywhere today? Cannot see them updated on BBC website?


----------



## zefragile (3 August 2012)

*Scores/schedule/results*


----------



## Talented Mare (3 August 2012)

DarkHorseB said:



			Are they updating the scores anywhere today? Cannot see them updated on BBC website?
		
Click to expand...

http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/dressage-individual/phase=eqx001900/doc=live.html


----------



## DarkHorseB (3 August 2012)

zefragile said:



*Scores/schedule/results*

Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## vallin (3 August 2012)

Nice test, a bit tight and a few mistakes in places but EG seems happy.


----------



## Dowjones (3 August 2012)

Agree about the tightness in his neck, in the canter piris too.


----------



## DarkHorseB (3 August 2012)

What a lovely rider Edward Gal is! Beautifully ridden test


----------



## vallin (3 August 2012)

75% for EG


----------



## zefragile (3 August 2012)

Generous mark for EG! Judge at H had him at over 80%  talented horse and amazing rider no doubt, but quite a lot of tension I thought.


----------



## Suziq77 (3 August 2012)

DarkHorseB said:



			What a lovely rider Edward Gal is! Beautifully ridden test
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly (along with OMG I could never ride one side of that horse!)


----------



## Goldenstar (3 August 2012)

Amazing rider he was working hard there just amazing.


----------



## star (3 August 2012)

what a piaffe!  yes, bit tight and tense in places but still, only a young horse, beautifully ridden and definitely a piaffe masterclass.


----------



## PippiPony (3 August 2012)

Good result for Gal.

Good luck Richard.


----------



## PorkChop (3 August 2012)

Wow, what a piaffe, Edward's management of Undercover's extremely hot temperament was class, so pleased for him.


----------



## PorkChop (3 August 2012)

Just noticed that Undercover and Donperignon's scores are exactly the same, what are the odd's of that?


----------



## jenbleep (3 August 2012)

Good luck Richard for Team GB!!!

I'm swapping from this to the BBC live feed - for anyone interested our lady rowers in the double skulls are out in front!!


----------



## vallin (3 August 2012)

Go Richard!  Artemis looking quite fresh! What is it about the Brits riding in the rain


----------



## vallin (3 August 2012)

jenbleep said:



			Good luck Richard for Team GB!!!

I'm swapping from this to the BBC live feed - for anyone interested our lady rowers in the double skulls are out in front!!
		
Click to expand...

Wooo! GO GB!!!


----------



## jenbleep (3 August 2012)

vallin said:



			Wooo! GO GB!!!
		
Click to expand...

They've won GOLD!!!!


----------



## Scarlett (3 August 2012)

Love Artimis and Richard, always a picture of elegance..!


----------



## ArcticFox (3 August 2012)

arrgh can't find the link, please post asap!


ETA - tis ok i have found it phew!


----------



## zefragile (3 August 2012)

I just find Artemis really cute


----------



## vallin (3 August 2012)

Nice test from RD and Artemis, again I would say a bit 'safe', but the piaffe and passage really were stunning! Lovely to see some much crowd support!    RD looking really happy just to be there


----------



## measles (3 August 2012)

Please tell me his score when it comes up as at work!

Good luck GB!


----------



## Tempi (3 August 2012)

Shame about the piaffe work, i think he will have lost quite a lot of marks because of that.

Artemis looked hot and I think Richard rode a good test though.


----------



## Scarlett (3 August 2012)

Love him pausing on the way out to give Artimis a polo from his pocket!


----------



## zefragile (3 August 2012)

Amazing appreciation from the crowd, that must be lovely for Richard. 72.796%.


----------



## PorkChop (3 August 2012)

Well done Richard, he looked really anxious at the beginning, Artemis has the most amazing hindleg, 72%


----------



## vallin (3 August 2012)

72.796% for RD, not highest but a solid score and a very happy looking RD


----------



## vallin (3 August 2012)

Scarlett said:



			Love him pausing on the way out to give Artimis a polo from his pocket! 

Click to expand...

I thought that was what he was doing but wasn't sure!


----------



## zefragile (3 August 2012)

Scared now, it's Desperados. BIG THREAT


----------



## ArcticFox (3 August 2012)

why do they not have teams of 4 with the best score to count??  why is it 3 only?

don't really understand that!


----------



## zefragile (3 August 2012)

ArcticFox said:



			why do they not have teams of 4 with the best score to count??  why is it 3 only?

don't really understand that!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, it's a bit ridiculous. Because of the Canadian horse getting spooked yesterday, the Canadian team are now out of the team competition. I wonder what was the thinking behind the team of 3 idea!


----------



## Matafleur (3 August 2012)

zefragile said:



			Scared now, it's Desperados. BIG THREAT 

Click to expand...

Ditto this, they could really scupper us and I believe Damon Hill is strong as well?


----------



## Polotash (3 August 2012)

Well I thought RD did a fantastic test, someone give that man a huge pat on the back!

I know Artemis doesn't have the wow of the other three GB horses, but he looked so settled in the contact and happy in his work they made a really beautiful picture.


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (3 August 2012)

79.39 for the German girl and Germany now leading the team, common Charlotte!!!


----------



## Matafleur (3 August 2012)

Damn.  Although how amazing that we are now disappointed to "only" be 2nd and 3rd?!   Fingers crossed that Charlotte can get us back in front.


----------



## TJP (3 August 2012)

What a fabulous test. The threat was real!


----------



## PorkChop (3 August 2012)

Lovely test, into the lead for Kristina, however I still think Carl's was a better test, really hope they aren't going to ramp up the scoring because it's the second day.


----------



## star (3 August 2012)

Desperados is amazing but Damon Hill is pretty amazing too.  Charlotte is gonna have to pull something super amazing out of the bag this afternoon if we're to stay in contention for gold.  Amazing we are 3% ahead of the Dutch though - these things were unheard of a few yrs ago.


----------



## jenbleep (3 August 2012)

Matafleur said:



			Damn.  Although how amazing that we are now disappointed to "only" be 2nd and 3rd?!   Fingers crossed that Charlotte can get us back in front.
		
Click to expand...

Double damn! It's OK though, it's not over yet....


----------



## zefragile (3 August 2012)

Edward Gal's score has been changed, he's now gone above Anna Kasprzak. I preferred Donnperignon's harmonious test to Undercover's, but well done Edward.


----------



## Jo_x (3 August 2012)

zefragile said:



			Yeah, it's a bit ridiculous. Because of the Canadian horse getting spooked yesterday, the Canadian team are now out of the team competition. I wonder what was the thinking behind the team of 3 idea!
		
Click to expand...

I actually quite like the all-scores-count idea - particularly in dressage where getting eliminated is relatively rare.
 Like in the eventing, I think our team was better overall than the Germans, but they had 3 superb performances and two less amazing ones which they were able to drop to claim the gold... Cant help but think it is better to use all the scores, to make it a true team competition


----------



## vic07 (3 August 2012)

I didn't think that was a test to take the lead- quite a few little errors. Also the engagement and connection seemed weaker...


----------



## pootleperkin (3 August 2012)

loved the fact she patted him when he got tense though


----------



## pootleperkin (3 August 2012)

Quick Q that might have been covered before.....are they taking the team scores through to the individual, or starting on a clean slate as usual?


----------



## chestnut cob (3 August 2012)

What time is Charlotte's test?  And can I watch Carl's test from yesterday anywhere?


----------



## PorkChop (3 August 2012)

chestnut cob said:



			What time is Charlotte's test?  And can I watch Carl's test from yesterday anywhere?
		
Click to expand...

Charlotte on at 2.10, I would think H&H would have Carl's test available to view.


----------



## PorkChop (3 August 2012)

Carl's test not on H&H or BBC Sport yet, but I expect some clever person on here would know where you can view it.


----------



## ArcticFox (3 August 2012)

yesterday here:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w2zqr

Carl at 57mins
Laura at 4:15


----------



## zefragile (3 August 2012)

*Yesterday's entire competition*


----------



## star (3 August 2012)

pootleperkin said:



			Quick Q that might have been covered before.....are they taking the team scores through to the individual, or starting on a clean slate as usual?
		
Click to expand...

team scores carry through to the Special on Tuesday which is when the team results are decided.  The top 18 go through to the KUR on Thursday and start on a clean slate for the individual medals.


----------



## ScarlettLady (3 August 2012)

I'm loving seeing a hat with chin straps in the Olympic arena!!!


----------



## FabioandFreddy (3 August 2012)

Much as it pains me i did think the germans deserved the leasd after that test. Lets hope Valegro is on form today and puts us back in the lead!!!! C'mon Charlotte!


----------



## micramadam (3 August 2012)

dressage_diva said:



			Or if you want to watch it without MT: http://www.eurovisionsports.tv/london2012/index.html

Click to expand...


Thank you, thank you, thank you Dressage Diva. This is the only connection that could bypass the block set by IT!


----------



## zefragile (3 August 2012)

Goncalo Carvalho and Rubi next, I can't wait! I'm sure it will be a lesson in beautiful quiet riding


----------



## Sarajane (3 August 2012)

Holidays_are_coming said:



			79.39 for the German girl and Germany now leading the team, common Charlotte!!!
		
Click to expand...

Poor Charlotte - is this a personal grudge or an auto text error?


----------



## Amymay (3 August 2012)

Oh interesting - a hard hat.  Good for him.


----------



## aimsymc (3 August 2012)

My goodness some neck on that horse!! Wiggling about in the walk


----------



## Amymay (3 August 2012)

Well that was a bit disappointing....


----------



## Marydoll (3 August 2012)

I really liked the test from the portugese rider the piaffe, passage and pirouette were superb, i thought their marks should have been better


----------



## MollyMoomin (3 August 2012)

Do you think they've turned MT's microphone off during the tests? :grin:


----------



## Allover (3 August 2012)

The Portugese rider for me too, the Austrian girls horse sounded dreadfull!


----------



## Amymay (3 August 2012)

This Ukrainian horse is rather unfortunate looking.....


----------



## Marydoll (3 August 2012)

zefragile said:



			Goncalo Carvalho and Rubi next, I can't wait! I'm sure it will be a lesson in beautiful quiet riding 

Click to expand...

Agree his riding is soft and quiet


----------



## rowy (3 August 2012)

The Portuguese rider on the luso was so good! The piaffe was incredible! Was sad that it scored so low and the horse after which did a worse test IMO scored higher


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (3 August 2012)

I liked that Ukraine horse - he did everything he was asked. Shame he was behind the vertical most of the time!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (3 August 2012)

I love Feugo!!!!


----------



## TwoStroke (3 August 2012)

Here's Fuego and his ridiculous shoes . Time to turn over, methinks.


----------



## PorkChop (3 August 2012)

Go Fuego  one of my all time favourite dressage horses, his Kur still brings me to tears


----------



## BeanyG (3 August 2012)

what are the shoes he's got on if you dont mind me asking?
N&F


----------



## zefragile (3 August 2012)

Fuego shoes


----------



## vallin (3 August 2012)

I <3 FUEGO!


----------



## georgiegirl (3 August 2012)

I know its probably already been said but to prevent me searching back through the post on my very slow phone can someone please tell me what chance charlotte is on? May get a chance to watch on the pc in my work break!


----------



## zefragile (3 August 2012)

Charlotte is next in.


----------



## worMy (3 August 2012)

Now!


----------



## PorkChop (3 August 2012)

Come on Charlotte


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (3 August 2012)

Common Charlotte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dollymix (3 August 2012)

WOW! Valegro really is a stunning horse!


----------



## Fools Motto (3 August 2012)

Go Charlotte!!


----------



## KatB (3 August 2012)

Running commentary please?


----------



## alwaysbroke (3 August 2012)

Come on Charlotte, just driven in record time from Notts to Newprot to watch this!


----------



## ChiffChaff (3 August 2012)

Someone gag that crying baby!!!!! x


----------



## Slightlyconfused (3 August 2012)

I want that horse!!!!


----------



## measles (3 August 2012)

Commentary pls!


----------



## Fools Motto (3 August 2012)

Doing well, he is dancing!


----------



## criso (3 August 2012)

marks currently around 80%  according to JH


----------



## vallin (3 August 2012)

zefragile said:



Fuego shoes

Click to expand...

Intriguing! Thanks for that!


----------



## Jo C (3 August 2012)

Good test so far, lovely changes


----------



## measles (3 August 2012)

Everything crossed!


----------



## Jo C (3 August 2012)

Extended canter good no change at the end as Laura and Carl. One time changes good


----------



## Honey08 (3 August 2012)

You can tell the commentator thinks the world of her!

Did she move a dressge board before?

Looking really good, and I know nothing!  Over 80%.

Superb centre line!


----------



## Jo C (3 August 2012)

Fantastic extended trot


----------



## vallin (3 August 2012)

Ok the female commentator is really beginning to annoy me


----------



## Slightlyconfused (3 August 2012)

Sister says she is nervous. And that she is a very small girl to ride that big horse she is doing fab!


----------



## TJP (3 August 2012)

Still on 82% according to commentary. Going great


----------



## Fools Motto (3 August 2012)

WOW


----------



## jenbleep (3 August 2012)

Oh my god this is an excellent test....!


----------



## alwaysbroke (3 August 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Jo C (3 August 2012)

Good passage


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (3 August 2012)

Wow that was stunning!!!!


----------



## Slightlyconfused (3 August 2012)

Brilliant!!!!!


----------



## PorkChop (3 August 2012)

Wow Wow Wow


----------



## Amymay (3 August 2012)

Wow, that's how you do it.  Fantastic!!!


----------



## alwaysbroke (3 August 2012)

Ummmm here I go welling up!!!


----------



## Jo C (3 August 2012)

And halt!


----------



## JFTDWS (3 August 2012)

vallin said:



			Ok the female commentator is really beginning to annoy me 

Click to expand...

just posted the same on facebook, she's awful.  

I feel awfully unpatriotic at the moment, but I was totally underwhelmed by that test   *awaits flaming*


----------



## jenbleep (3 August 2012)

83.784%!!!!!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (3 August 2012)

83.784!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Amazing!!!!


----------



## Honey08 (3 August 2012)

83.784!!

Is the next round all on Tuesday or over two rounds?


----------



## sharky (3 August 2012)

...


----------



## Jo C (3 August 2012)

83.784!!!!!!!!


----------



## zefragile (3 August 2012)

WELL DONE CHARLOTTE AND VALEGRO! 83.784%. 85.532% from M.


----------



## alwaysbroke (3 August 2012)

Totally fantasic


----------



## Potato! (3 August 2012)

wahoo go TEAM GB


----------



## PorkChop (3 August 2012)

What a score .... unbelievable .... she has nerves of steel, that last extension was amazing.


----------



## jenbleep (3 August 2012)

Feel so proud of Team GB today!!!


----------



## Lanky Loll (3 August 2012)

I have chills having watched Charlottes test, beautifully ridden and not a bit fazed by his little head shake at the start.


----------



## PippiPony (3 August 2012)

Go Charlotte!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (3 August 2012)

vallin said:



			Ok the female commentator is really beginning to annoy me 

Click to expand...

I really like her!!!


----------



## Saratoga (3 August 2012)

Wow. Goosebumps and tears in my eyes after that!


----------



## Fools Motto (3 August 2012)

1st, 3rd, 4th and 14th!! We rock!!


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (3 August 2012)

I got teary again!


----------



## dollymix (3 August 2012)

Hedgewitch13 said:



			I got teary again!
		
Click to expand...

Me too!

Stunning test - absolute class! What a fabulous horse and rider combination!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (3 August 2012)

That was a damned good test from Charlotte - best I've seen for a long time!


----------



## measles (3 August 2012)

Fabulous score - so sorry can't watch it.

Could someone tell me when and how the medals are decided, please?


----------



## PippiPony (3 August 2012)

Well deserved.  Fingers crossed fort a repeat on Tuesday to clinch a medal.


----------



## zefragile (3 August 2012)

Ahhhh that was so good! I could barely breathe through that! Still got Parzival and Ravel and Damon Hill to come, this has got to be one of the best Olympic grand prix ever, it's not just the predictable contest of Anky v Isabell.


----------



## Daffodil (3 August 2012)

FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (3 August 2012)

Team medals are on this and the special on tuesday!


----------



## Gracie21 (3 August 2012)

I balled my eyes out. So so proud of her!!


----------



## Vetwrap (3 August 2012)

Really lovely to watch Charlotte's test. Would love less commentary from Mr. Tucker though!

GB have a great chance for a medal, surely!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (3 August 2012)

zefragile said:



			Ahhhh that was so good! I could barely breathe through that! Still got Parzival and Ravel and Damon Hill to come, this has got to be one of the best Olympic grand prix ever, it's not just the predictable contest of Anky v Isabell.
		
Click to expand...

Me too, Ive never ridden 2 time changes but I was moving my seat bones whilst sitting on the sofa!!! Love Blueberry!!! (and I didnt know he was a headshaker)


----------



## jenbleep (3 August 2012)

Vetwrap said:



			Really lovely to watch Charlotte's test. Would love less commentary from Mr. Tucker though!
		
Click to expand...

He hardly said a thing during the actual test!


----------



## ecrozier (3 August 2012)

Oh I am so gutted I can't be watching it  at client office all afternoon. 
So presume we have moved back into 1st place for teams?


----------



## zefragile (3 August 2012)

ecrozier said:



			Oh I am so gutted I can't be watching it  at client office all afternoon. 
So presume we have moved back into 1st place for teams?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but the top horses for Germany and Netherlands still to come so not an entirely accurate scoreboard.


----------



## Marydoll (3 August 2012)

Aw well done Charlotte that was breathtaking, my heart was pounding for you


----------



## Farma (3 August 2012)

How amazing was that!! Had a bet at work that she would get 83% - so should have gone to the bookies! 

God knows how she looks so calm


----------



## angelish (3 August 2012)

fantastic to watch 

can someone better with no's than me check this ,as far as my limited maths will allow me to work out the last german rider needs to score 82.947 to knock us off the top spot *i think*


----------



## Honey08 (3 August 2012)

I don't think MT has been bad at all.  The lady commentator doesn't rise to his banter, so it just dies down!

What a big horse - he dwarfed everyone when she got off.  Looked like a draught horse as they led him away in colour and powerful size!

I've never seen her ride before.  She was a very cool cookie.  Nice to see someone who has guts enough to break tradition and wear a real hat!


----------



## georgiegirl (3 August 2012)

Oh bloody hell I missed it! Hopefully will get to see it back on iplayer later on. What a fantastic score chuffed to bits - who would have thought a few years ago we would be in the position we are today???? GREAT!!!


----------



## Kal (3 August 2012)

Her score has just changed to 83.663, they have adjusted it for some reason.


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (3 August 2012)

Having done some quick calculations, Germany have to post more than 82.825 and Netherlands 89.483 with their final riders for either of them to overtake Britain at this stage...


----------



## Kal (3 August 2012)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			Having done some quick calculations, Germany have to post more than 82.825 and Netherlands 89.483 with their final riders for either of them to overtake Britain at this stage...
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward to tuesday, a long wait though.


----------



## BBH (3 August 2012)

Just stunning. Well done Charlotte.


----------



## 3Beasties (3 August 2012)

Does anyone know why Canada were disqualified?


----------



## zefragile (3 August 2012)

3Beasties said:



			Does anyone know why Canada were disqualified?
		
Click to expand...

One of their team members got eliminated when his horse got scared, he was unable to finish his test as the horse was so upset. As all 3 scores to count, the entire team was disqualified from the team competition.


----------



## j1ffy (3 August 2012)

Good score for Ravel - how did it look?

I hope the next rider doesn't get in the medals...


----------



## MerrySherryRider (3 August 2012)

Bully boy's on..


----------



## angelish (3 August 2012)

they've just adjusted ravels score he is now below carl


----------



## zefragile (3 August 2012)

j1ffy said:



			Good score for Ravel - how did it look?

I hope the next rider doesn't get in the medals...
		
Click to expand...

Very nice test for Ravel- relaxed (very floppy ears!). No mistakes. Lacking in power compared to the horse before


----------



## BeanyG (3 August 2012)

unlikely to happen but i would love him to fall off!!!
N&F


----------



## 3Beasties (3 August 2012)

zefragile said:



			One of their team members got eliminated when his horse got scared, he was unable to finish his test as the horse was so upset. As all 3 scores to count, the entire team was disqualified from the team competition.
		
Click to expand...

Ahh what a shame, such a disappointment for the team.


----------



## TwoStroke (3 August 2012)

Amusing that Scandic's too used to being socked in the gob to do the reinback. Didn't hear a single boo, though.


----------



## angelish (3 August 2012)

this polish horse has got lovely big floppy lugs


----------



## ArcticFox (3 August 2012)

nothing to do with dressage but wanted to say

YEAH - GO JESSICA ENNIS!!!!

now back to the dressage!


----------



## ecrozier (3 August 2012)

Oh oh arctic fox update please? I'm limited to what I can find on my phone! Heard she scored over 1000 in the hurdles this am and was going for that in the high jump - what is latest?


----------



## chestnut cob (3 August 2012)

TwoStroke said:



			Amusing that Scandic's too used to being socked in the gob to do the reinback. Didn't hear a single boo, though.
		
Click to expand...

*like*


----------



## zefragile (3 August 2012)

Patrick Kittel had nearly 6% range of scores.


----------



## dollymix (3 August 2012)

I'm a bit lost... Has the last German rider gone or is it coming up? Any idea of time??


----------



## Honey08 (3 August 2012)

Loved that big Polish grey horse.  Funny how some nations plait on the wrong side.


----------



## zefragile (3 August 2012)

dollymix said:



			I'm a bit lost... Has the last German rider gone or is it coming up? Any idea of time??
		
Click to expand...

Just keep watching, after this horse it's Parzival, then Damon Hill. They're the last horses.


----------



## ecrozier (3 August 2012)

Supposed to be last rider 3.20 I think?


----------



## ArcticFox (3 August 2012)

she has just completed her first two events

100m hurdles - broke the world record!
high jump - cleared 186cm 

Leading by 25 points.  

I know she has a lot more events to do, but what a great start


----------



## ChiffChaff (3 August 2012)

http://www.london2012.com/athletics/event/women-heptathlon/index.html?v=20120803-150345512

Try this website.

She ran a time in the hurdles that would have won her gold in the individual event in Beijing! Only managed 1.86 in the high jump though...(I say *only*...) The winner managed 1.92.  The other Brit - Katarina Johnson-Thompson - jumped 1.89 

x


----------



## PippiPony (3 August 2012)

Thank you


----------



## ChiffChaff (3 August 2012)

I sound quite negative, I should clarify - I LOVE Jessica Ennis! Katarina Johnson-Thompson is third overall so far


----------



## criso (3 August 2012)

Relying on commentary from here now. Got the vet coming to remove stitches


----------



## ecrozier (3 August 2012)

Oh great thanks - think that was about where I last heard actually, had talk sport on on radio on way to afternoon meetings!


----------



## jenbleep (3 August 2012)

Don't make much of the entrance from this rider (didn't get her name!)


----------



## ecrozier (3 August 2012)

Presume Parzival in now?


----------



## jenbleep (3 August 2012)

ecrozier said:



			Presume Parzival in now?
		
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## ecrozier (3 August 2012)

Ooh keep updating with scores etc!


----------



## zefragile (3 August 2012)

I think maybe a bit strong in the extended trot? Adelinde looked like she was having to take a bit of a hold. Impressive horse obviously but seems to have his mouth open a lot? Actually that might just be the foam giving the illusion, I need my glasses! He does seems to be flipping his lips a bit.


----------



## zefragile (3 August 2012)

Their changes are always impressive.


----------



## jenbleep (3 August 2012)

I find it hard to be happy for her - will get a good score though...


----------



## jenbleep (3 August 2012)

81.687%


----------



## Auslander (3 August 2012)

I LOVE Parsifal. He can join my retirement home for old dressage horses any time he likes!!


----------



## zefragile (3 August 2012)

I thought Carl's test yesterday was nicer than Parzival's, but I know nothing so I'm sure I must have missed something.


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (3 August 2012)

Now Damon Hill!! Is it wrong to want something to go wrong in her test!


----------



## criso (3 August 2012)

Remember Carl (and Laura) made that mistake and changed legs. Scores would have been a couple of marks higher without.


----------



## Honey08 (3 August 2012)

This test doesn't look the best I've seen....  Lots looked worse than Carl's...  

Are the judges marking higher today?


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (3 August 2012)

Lovely horse but the piaffe is a bit too forwards!! How is she on 91% its not that good!


----------



## ChiffChaff (3 August 2012)

91%!!!! It's 80.9% now isn't it????? x


----------



## ChiffChaff (3 August 2012)

She's using some serious leg too! Bit of a reluctant pony


----------



## Honey08 (3 August 2012)

Lovely passage, just not piaffe!  

Hope that keeps us above, but it will be close!

I'm going to miss Tuesday, land back into Heathrow at 2pm then have to drive back up North.


81.14%


----------



## Honey08 (3 August 2012)

Uk just ahead!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (3 August 2012)

We are still leading!!!!!! Whoop Whoop!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PippiPony (3 August 2012)

Phew 81.14% in third below Laura

So GB, Germany then The Netherlands


----------



## Once was lost (3 August 2012)

Small voice in the corner, sorry been hiding and watching in a totally non creepy way honest for the last week but now the kids have taken back the TV and I am reliant on you as the official site is taking too long!!!


----------



## dollymix (3 August 2012)

Woohoo! Still in the lead!


----------



## Once was lost (3 August 2012)

and breathe. think I may die before the end of all this... and then there is para to follow... swoon...


----------



## Beausmate (3 August 2012)

I only came in part way through Charlotte's test-Wow!  The following tests seemed quite dull in comparison.

But what happened to Canada to get eliminated?


----------



## zefragile (3 August 2012)

zefragile said:



			One of their team members got eliminated when his horse got scared, he was unable to finish his test as the horse was so upset. As all 3 scores to count, the entire team was disqualified from the team competition.
		
Click to expand...

Bump for beausmate.


----------



## Anglebracket (3 August 2012)

Really looking forward to Tuesday now (not that I didn't already). The atmosphere will be amazing.


----------



## jenbleep (3 August 2012)

Nice to see some acknowledgement for the dressage from the coverage on BBC1 too.

Does anyone know if dressage is on the brink of being thrown out the Olympics?


----------



## Solo1 (3 August 2012)

What I don't understand is this...

http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/dressage-team/phase=eqx401900/index.html

why aren't Germany in 2nd place as their score is higher than anyone elses, bar GB's? Very confused...


----------



## zefragile (3 August 2012)

Solo1 said:



			What I don't understand is this...

http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/dressage-team/phase=eqx401900/index.html

why aren't Germany in 2nd place as their score is higher than anyone elses, bar GB's? Very confused...
		
Click to expand...

I think the pages are a bit messed up. If you go on the individual dressage page, it's showing just yesterday's scores.


----------



## rotters13 (3 August 2012)

Since the London 2012 site can't manage a score board. Can someone give me the top 10? Thank you!


----------



## Beausmate (3 August 2012)

zefragile said:



			Bump for beausmate.
		
Click to expand...


Thank you! 

Bummer for them though.



Go GBR!!


----------



## martlin (3 August 2012)

Honey08 said:



			Loved that big Polish grey horse.  Funny how some nations plait on the wrong side.
		
Click to expand...

On the right side, you meant, surely  and don't even start me on driving 
Ekwador is awesome.


----------



## Polotash (3 August 2012)

martlin said:



			Ekwador is awesome.
		
Click to expand...

I loved him too. Funnily enough the tests are enjoyed most were the ones I felt were most harmonious, Ekwador for one, and Artemis too. I know Judy Harvey said Ekwador's rider had her reins too long, but I thought his self carriage made a much nicer picture than some of the "jacked in" horses, e.g. Parzival... even through they got better marks and showed more flamboyant paces.


----------



## little_flea (3 August 2012)

Being at Greenwich Park today, watching Valegro, really was the most incredible moment... Haven't felt like that since I was a child watching Milton at the WEG in Stockholm in 1990!!


----------

